# spalted maple slab coffee table



## Jon1094 (May 12, 2012)

Hello everyone and Happy Independence Day!

I just got this spalted maple slab and the apple wood stump. I was planning on creating my first ever slab project! The plan is to sand to 220 keeping the live edges without bark, apply a coat of danish oil, and finish the top with a coat of liquid glass epoxy.

I have a few questions:

1. How do I fill the void in the top? Do I just pour in the liquid glass or some other type of clear epoxy? How do I keep the void fill flush with the table top?

2. How do I sand the live edges? Do I use a belt sander? A random orbital sander?

3. How do I attach the top to the base and keep it invisible from the top? 

Thanks a ton and if you can think of any advice please heap it on me! I need it for this one.

Jonathan


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

1. If the void goes all the way though, tape the bottom (masking tape works fine) and fill with epoxy. If you overfill, wait for it to cure then just sand it level. I've had good success with "System Three T88"

2. Use a flap-sander. You can use one for a hand drill or I've seen these for grinders. This will follow the live edge contours. You can go to amazon.com and search for flap wheel sander for examples.

3. If the base hole goes all the way through you could use lag bolts in the center area. Drill pilot holes, at an angle, and you should be able to get a socket wrench with an extension to install.

Nice slab!


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

Why fill the void ? I think it would be better to leave it natural rather than hav e a great gob of epoxy, assuming the area around the void is sound.


----------

